# Dance Academy, Plymouth - March 09



## chase779 (Mar 13, 2009)

Had a look round the old Dance Academy with Dreamweaver, if you have ever driven through Plymouth you will have probably seen the building. Very big place, stands out.

Heres some photos:
































www.urbexing.com


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 14, 2009)

Wow, really nice pics. Some lovely details in there.
Like the first photo, especially.
Good stuff, chase.


----------



## Badoosh (Mar 14, 2009)

Grand old building indeed. Liking the shot from the roof.


----------



## chase779 (Mar 14, 2009)

A couple of shots of the office/flat above.


----------



## Richard Davies (Mar 14, 2009)

It would have been really nice when open, I'm surprised on-one's taken that Concorde model.


----------



## Faz89 (Mar 26, 2009)

How do you access to the building?


----------



## escortmad79 (Mar 26, 2009)

Faz89 said:


> How do you access to the building?


I doubt very much you will get a response!

1) You're a noob & this is your first post
2) I don't think anyone on the site knows you (People are wary of strangers on here)
3) We don't mention access points on this site


----------



## Krypton (Mar 26, 2009)

I agree that concord model is great! Surprised its till there with the computer


----------



## dan_cook_999 (Mar 27, 2009)

haha i agree with you escortmad,i dnt no of any1 announcing access points in public posts!lol and for the record i do really like that concorde model


----------



## channonwindmill (Mar 27, 2009)

I have to admit that the words 'Dance Academy' didn't really enthral me to look at this thread, but I'm very glad I did! Beautiful interiors, and great shots. Cheers chase.


----------



## thatlizkid (Mar 3, 2010)

every time i walk past that place it makes me sad to see it falling apart, i wish i was couldve seen it while it was still a nigt club


----------



## za gringo (Mar 4, 2010)

nice place you got there, youd better to a quick tidy of the bedroom just in case  nice sized liveing room for entertaining. so when ya moving in?


----------



## procath (Mar 4, 2010)

its a great building and a shame nothing is happening with it after the club closed down. 
nice pics, captures atmosphere.


----------



## Mother (Apr 2, 2010)

I frequented it on many occation in the 80's and was the best club in Plymouth.. Graet lazer set up.
Yep I'm an old git!
The owner is away at Her Majesty's pleasure at the mo and will be so for many a year to come...Shame for a Grade 1 listed building to go to such a waste.


----------



## bobskool (Apr 2, 2010)

*just not the same*

great pics, but the atmosphere has gone. please photoshop several hundred sweaty semi-naked gurning people into them!


----------



## poshchick (Apr 16, 2010)

I have been here, one of the best nights out of my life and so sad that it's closed down, but thanks for the memories!


----------



## the harvester (Apr 17, 2010)

great stuff, love the concorde model, that is a gem of a find.


----------



## lost (Apr 17, 2010)

Faz89 said:


> How do you access to the building?



Teleportation

This place look grand! Was it a theatre originally?


----------



## 0james0 (May 6, 2010)

It used to be a theatre long ago, but most will remember it soley for the clubbing. The colleseum style made it a great venue, with huge floors all overlooking the central dancefloor.

I actually had a dream the other night that I re-opened it! Hence coming on here to see if anyone had gone back in.

If you do get back in, the place is huge even at ground level, tunnells shooting off to the sides. Was a maze when at capacity. That and the fact I couldn't see staright!


----------



## thepetrolhead (May 7, 2010)

Wow what a fantastic find! I used to go to the Dance Academy when i was at University in Plymouth! So nostalgic to see it now without the lights and people with huge pupils.
Top marks for getting in. I bet it's like a fortress!
A club on the opposite side of Union street (Millennium) closed down some years ago. If it is still empty it would certainly be worth a look...


----------



## spikey (May 7, 2010)

millenium been done by a few of us ! check using the search button


----------



## steve_o (May 9, 2010)

Yeap, ive been into Millenium. Was interesting to get in, tho sadly that way has now been sealed. New owners have sealed the place right up. I think they're just going to sit on it till the land value increases with the new Millbay developement, then flog it on.


----------



## georgie (May 19, 2010)

good stuff there


----------



## RichardH (May 20, 2010)

lost said:


> Teleportation



Teleportation? Really? I thought that all urbexers had a pair of ruby slippers.

Well, that's something else I've learned today.


----------



## vwdirtboy (May 20, 2010)

Some fantastic shots there man.. even if it looks nothing like it..lol!

used to spend many an hour bopping away in there in the eighties!


----------



## Lamb Phall (Jun 3, 2010)

I was a regular on a Saturday night back in the 80s, fantastic building inside and out, shame its just standing there rotting 
Would be good to have another look


----------



## bobskool (Jun 4, 2010)

steve_o said:


> Yeap, ive been into Millenium. Was interesting to get in, tho sadly that way has now been sealed. New owners have sealed the place right up. I think they're just going to sit on it till the land value increases with the new Millbay developement, then flog it on.



I very much doubt they will be able to clear the site for development as it is one of the few timber framed cinema/concert halls left in the country. The Luftwaffe and their incendiaries put an end to many of them. Lets just hope it doesn't go the same way as Zoom and "mysteriously" catch on fire!


----------

